# Agrément



## Nanou62 (22 Août 2022)

Bonjour à toutes.
Je suis assistante maternelle agréée pour 3 enfants.
Mes 3 places sont actuellement prises. Ce matin, une maman arrive et m'annonce être enceinte. Super nouvelle et elle me demande de garder le petit frère ou la petite soeur.
Je ne sais pas si je peux obtenir un quatrième agrément en sachant que j'ai moi même 3 enfants (un garçon de 19 ans et des jumelles de 15 ans).
Pouvez vous me dire ce que vous en pensez. Merci et bonne journée


----------



## liline17 (22 Août 2022)

ils sont grands, vous pouvez tenter, avec la réforme des modes d'accueils, la PMI ne peut plus autant qu'avant limiter les places sur les agréments


----------



## booboo (22 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
bien sur que vous pouvez demander une 4 ème place, d'autant plus qu'un de vos enfants est majeur, donc pas plus de 6 enfants mineurs à votre domicile.
A vous de voir si c'est possible à votre domicile de rajouter un lit pour la sieste par exemple, et si vous vous sentez capable d'accueilli 4 enfants.
Pensez à votre organisation avant le passage de la PMI, qui vont forcément vous le demander.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (22 Août 2022)

Bonjour vos enfants sont autonomes, et deux majeurs.
Demandez la levée des restrictions d'âges dans un premier temps.
Là vous avez encore du temps devant vous, genre 9 mois (...au moins), quel âge à le plus grand de vos accueillis ?


----------



## Griselda (22 Août 2022)

Tu as 3 enfants mais ils sont aujourd'hui grands donc oui obtenir une 4 eme place n'est pas exclu, du moins de ce point de vue là.
Le fait que ce soit au bénéfice d'une fratrie dont un enfant déjà accueilli chez toi sera un plus, il faut le mettre en avant. 
Les PE concernés peuvent envoyer aussi eux mêmes une belle lettre expliquant combien il est très important pour eux de pouvoir te confier aussi leur 2 eme enfant tant ils ont confiance en toi et souhaitent préserver la relation déjà en place entre l’aîné et toi.
Idéalement si tu peux démontrer que quand tu aurais ces 4 accueillis il ne s'agirait pas de plus de 2 nourrissons en même temps (avec les autres accueillis) cela rassurerait la PMI car si aujourd'hui il n'y a plus de restriction d'âge officiellement, néanmoins la PMI freinera des 4 fers s'ils ont le sentiment que l'AM ne saurait pas par elle même être raisonnable sur la composition de son groupe.
Il est possible, à défaut d'une 4eme place définitive, d'obtenir une 4eme place nominative. Cela peut permettre à la PMI de te mettre à l'épreuve avant de te lâcher la bride et te faire confiance avec une 4eme place dont tu disposerais dans n'importe quel cas.
Ça va dépendre probablement aussi de ton ancienneté dans le métier. Si tu as déjà plus de 5 ans d'exercice, met le avant dans ta demande.
Bien sur la taille de ton logement, la composition des pièces, ton organisation personnelle et professionnelle vont compter dans l'évaluation. Si tu vis dans un T2 de 60m2 c'est plus compliqué que si tu vis dans un 100m2 avec au moins 3 chambres dispo en journée. Si tes enfants sont autonomes, n'ont pas besoin que tu les mènes ici ou là ce qui à leur âge est surement le cas...
En bref oui c'est très jouable.
Perso' je proposerai à cette Maman que je formule une demande dès qu'elle aura dépassé les 3 premiers mois de sa grossesse.
Lui suggérerais, "sans me le dire", qu'elle fasse une belle lettre pour appuyer ma demande.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (22 Août 2022)

Bonjour

Vos propre enfants son grands et autonomes donc oui vous pouvez demander une quatrième place sur votre agrément . La quatrième place sera pour une fraterie et en général ça passe tout seul ça a été mon cas en novembre


----------



## Nanou62 (22 Août 2022)

Merci de vos réponses.
Mes enfants, si je peux parler ainsi, n'ont plus besoin de moi. Mon aîné a sa voiture et mes filles qui sont au lycée se débrouillent avec les bus. De ce côté là aucun souci, en journée je ne suis qu'avec mes accueillis.
Pour mon habitation, j'habite une maison où chaque enfant a sa chambre pour la sieste, je devrais juste acheter un quatrième lit.
D'ici le temps que le bébé soit né, les 3 autres marcheront.
Je vais tenter la demande. Combien de temps la pmi doit elle répondre ?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (22 Août 2022)

Oui tenter vous avez rien à perdre 😉 

Perso du moment où j ai fais la demande . La visite d une intervenante et la nouvelle feuille d agrément . Ça a pris moins d un mois . Mais cela varie beaucoup suivant les départements


----------



## Nounou22 (22 Août 2022)

La PMI a trois mois pour répondre à votre demande, si elle ne le fait pas, votre demande sera réputée acquise au bout des 3 mois. Perso j'ai 4 places dans mon agrément, 3 bébés et un de + de 2 ans . J'avais demandé ma 4 ème place avant que mon mari me rejoigne dans mon activité pro. J'avais profiter que la puer vienne pour mon nouveau logement pour faire cette demande, elle avait fait mon renouvellement en même temps car ne voulait pas avoir à passer deux fois à peu d'intervalle. Je n'avais pas eu de difficulté à obtenir cette 4 ème place et pour autant je n'en avais pas besoin lorsque je l'ai demandé. Donc pour vous ça devrait passer sans soucis. Après ça dépend des départements, je sais que dans le 35 apparemment, la pmi ne délivre pas de 4 ème place ...ou peu....


----------



## isa19 (22 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
 perso j'ai fais il y a qqes années une demande d 'extension pour un 2e d'une fratrie appuie lettre  de la maman et quand accord puéricultrice la maman m'a annoncé  1 mois avant la signature "oh ben non je prends un congés parental du coup!".  Depuis j'ai eu mon 4e agrément mais le comportement des PE qui veulent  et ne veulent plus.


----------



## Griselda (22 Août 2022)

Oui il faut formuler cette demande car toutes les chances que ça aboutisse.

Par contre je rebondis sur le propos d'Isa19, en effet il n'est pas rare qu'un PE une fois fait ses calculs de confier 2 enfants à la journée pleine avec au minimum 15% de restant à charge pour chacun décide finalement d'un congé parental. Ça peut aussi être un congé parental partiel avec alors une demande de contrat à temps partiel pour les 2 enfants. Donc méfiance, on ne s'emballe pas non plus...

Il sera d'ailleurs surement utile de préciser qu'on ne fait pas de tarif de groupe car chaque enfant, même si issue de la même famille, prend bien une place entière. Les Parents qui ont des enfants rapprochés (ou jumeaux) ne réalisent pas toujours immédiatement qu'ils auront alors double frais et que l'AM n'a pas à baisser son taux horaire pour autant.


----------



## Nanou62 (22 Août 2022)

Merci pour vos réponses. Je vais faire la demande.
Concernant les parents, je ne pense pas avoir de problème. En tout cas je l'espère.


----------



## Griselda (22 Août 2022)

Oui, idéalement tu obtiens bien une 4 eme place non nominative ainsi même si finalement ça ne te sert pas cette fois ci, pour une autre fois tu seras libre d'accepter sans roulement de tambours.

Pour ce qui est de réserver une place pour un petit frère ou une petite sœur c'est vrai qu'il y a toujours un certain risque c'est pourquoi je préconise de garder les coordonnées de toutes autres demandes au cas ou, d'autant que si ça tombe à l'eau ce n'est pas alors un mais 2 enfants qui libèrent leur place d'un coup.
Mon autre conseil est de faire signer le 2eme contrat dès la naissance du 2eme enfant pour que tout soit acté. Notons que seul l'engagement réciproque offre une protection relative avec une indemnité due en cas de désistement de dernière minute.
Ce qu'il faut intégrer c'est que ce n'est pas parce que tu es déjà en contrat avec eux pour l’aîné qu'ils ne pourront pas se dédire ou modifier leur souhait. Tout simplement parce que l'arrivée d'un bébé rebats les cartes de l'organisation familiale et financière. Ces changements ne sont jamais pour aller "contre" l'AM mais de fait elle en est pourtant alors la victime car justement nous hésitons d'autant plus à refuser un contrat qui ne nous arrange pas quand nous sommes déjà en lien avec cette Famille: l'affecte nous piège. Il convient de tenter le plus possible de bien différencier dans son esprit les 2 contrats de cette même fratrie.


----------



## angèle1982 (22 Août 2022)

Bonjour quand je vois certaines qui commencent dans le métier et ont déjà 3 voir 4 places dès le départ plus rien ne m'étonne ! vous avez 3 petits qui ne marchent pas en ce moment si je vous lis bien ? déjà bien du travail et si vous y arrivait bien pourquoi pas 4 à vous de voir pour votre organisation ... d'ici 9 mois cela devrait donc se faire et puis entretemps le PE peut aussi changer d'avis et prendre un congés parental ! dans ce métier on n'est jamais sûre de rien ...


----------



## Lea64 (27 Août 2022)

Bonjour quand j ai eu ma 4 eme place j ai juste envoyé un mail a ma puer avec un courrier faisant ma demande . Elle etait venue 1 mois avant car je venais d emménager et en 1 mois j etait passer en commission et accepter.  Y as pas de raison que vous ne puisser pas  l avoir. Preciser que c est le frere ou soeur d un de vos acceullis sa aide pas mal !!!


----------



## Nanou59650 (27 Août 2022)

Bonsoir, 

Faites une demande d’extension d’agrément vous pouvez, sans aucun doute, obtenir une 4ème place. 
Vos enfants n’entrent pas dans votre capacité d’accueil, ils ont plus de 3 ans. 
De plus ils ne font pas partis des 6 mineurs maximum au domicile car plus de 11 ans. 

Bonne soirée


----------

